# How Much Can a Giant Lizard Eat in One Minute?



## win231 (Sep 28, 2021)

Chicken, pork chop, steak, hot dog, egg & banana.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2021)

Lovely table manners, don't you think?

He is similar to an Australian Goanna known as a perentie. It is our largest monitor lizard and is very shy.


----------

